

Artsicle is hiring art-minded developers - ScotterC
http://blog.artsicle.com/post/4092584802/interns

======
bpeters
Art-minded developers, developers that like art? or design-minded developers,
developers with a sense of aesthetics and design?

~~~
ScotterC
It's more of a team culture aspect.

I would imagine that developers who have an interest in learning about art
also happen to be design-minded or at least aesthetic aware.

------
robotron
Interns.

~~~
ScotterC
Yes we're hiring interns. But if the intern process goes well then we have
full time positions available.

~~~
nbpoole
Right, but the title might lead people to believe you're trying to hire for
full-time positions now.

~~~
AlexisTryon
To clarify, we are primarily looking for interns, but we're actively
recruiting for fulltime as well for the right person. Applications for both
are welcome!

